# Personal Message Limit



## Journeyman (27 Feb 2011)

Mike: 
Why is there a limit of 10 Personal Messages per hour? When catching up with someone who is deployed/on TD or exchanging messages with multiple people, it's very easy to exceed this restraint.

...especially when adhering to the Mods' advice to "take it to PMs" rather than ruffle feathers publicly  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2011)

I have to admit, I've wondered the same thing.   :nod:


----------



## GAP (27 Feb 2011)

I never knew about it, but then again, I would never exceed it......... :  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Feb 2011)

I'm not saying this is the case, but one solution may be that if you are sending some sort of generic 'Here's what I've been up to' sort of message is to cc it to them all with one message.

Yeah, yeah, I know. I have the egg sucking instructions in hard copy and electronically already ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Mar 2011)

Sorry for not seeing this earlier... it's one of several anti-spam mechanisms on the site. The last thing we want is someone registering an account and using an automated tool to send out 40,000 PMs to our membership before we find and shut them down.

Having said that, if 10/hour is too low, I can adjust it... Journeyman, can you give me an idea how chatty you want to be via PMs?


----------



## Scott (5 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Journeyman, can you give me an idea how chatty you want to be via PMs?



Once Pandora's box is opened it cannot be closed >





 :whiteflag:


----------



## navymich (5 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Having said that, if 10/hour is too low, I can adjust it... Journeyman, can you give me an idea how chatty you want to be via PMs?



Just a suggestion, but what if the limit was increased but for members only.  A bit of a benefit for being a member, and therefore highly unlikely that a spambot or troll would be taking advantage of it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Mar 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion, but what if the limit was increased but for members subscribers only.  A bit of a benefit for being a member subscriber, and therefore highly unlikely that a spambot or troll would be taking advantage of it.



 Fixed that for you


----------



## navymich (5 Mar 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Fixed that for you



Thanks!  Glad someone knew what I meant!


----------



## Journeyman (7 Mar 2011)

Mike, I think that even doubling it to 20 would be more than enough -- especially since even the current limit of 10 is reached only on rare occasions.

I also like Michelle's idea of having the amount raised only for subscribers; extortion is an ugly term, but "added benefit of subscribing" sounds fine.  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Mar 2011)

I agree.  I only had need once for more than 10, and it would have been nice to have it then.  And that is not to say that the need would not arise once again.  Subscribers should have a perk.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Mar 2011)

Unfortunately the forums software doesn't include the ability to change the max # of PM's per hour on a group basis, but I have bumped the global cap up to 20.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Mar 2011)

Thanks. There's no one I really wanted to talk to anyway


----------

